# Wah Lum



## stoneheart (Dec 18, 2005)

Can someone tell me a little more about wah lum kung fu?  What are some of the primary stances and forms in the system?  Does it have keywords like some of the other mantis styles (Thanks, 7starmantis!)?  What makes it different from some of its mantis brothers and sisters?

I browsed http://www.wahlum.com, but actual details about the mechanics of the style are sketchy.  Thank you.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't give you any real specifics on Wah Lum Academy, other than it is a very reputable school.  They have high standards  that clearly show  in competition. One thing about them that I don't like but it is done widely, is that they've included some Wushu moves into older Kung Fu forms. The original Plum Flower Fist form did NOT have butterfly kicks in it. But, as I said, this is not a unique phenomena to Wah Lum. Other than that, I've seen nothing but positive things from the students.


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the response.  That's a small quibble indeed in my opinion.  I may have the opportunity to train under a Wah Lum sifu next year.   I'm looking forward to learning more about the art if this bears fruit.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 19, 2005)

Wah Lum is a great fighting style, that focuses on very low strong stances. Its a bit more "flashy" than some mantis styles, but its very effective as well. Its very high cardio meaning its very strenuous to perform. Who would you be studying under?

7sm


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks, 7StarMantis.  PM'ed you.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 19, 2005)

stoneheart said:
			
		

> Thanks, 7StarMantis.  PM'ed you.



Got it, PM'd you back :wink:

Either way you decide, please keep us informed of your training.

7sm


----------



## Walter Wong (Mar 14, 2006)

I used to train Wah Lum a long time ago.  It was a great work out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 14, 2006)

How are your classes going? Are you still training in Wah Lum?

7sm


----------



## Walter Wong (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh, I stopped training at Wah Lum back in December 1995.  I was learning Wah Lum for a couple years in the Boston Chinatown branch under Sifu Bob Rosen.  The following month I switched over to Yang's Martial Arts Association to study under Master Yang Jwing Ming.  I've been there since Jan 1996 and still continue to train there.


----------



## tvbdude (Mar 30, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> I can't give you any real specifics on Wah Lum Academy, other than it is a very reputable school. They have high standards that clearly show in competition. One thing about them that I don't like but it is done widely, is that they've included some Wushu moves into older Kung Fu forms. The original Plum Flower Fist form did NOT have butterfly kicks in it. But, as I said, this is not a unique phenomena to Wah Lum. Other than that, I've seen nothing but positive things from the students.



the butterfly kick you see in the form is probably a modified version. We change the forms all the time in public demo's/tournaments so people can't tape it and learn from it.


----------



## BlackTiger1 (Dec 25, 2006)

tvbdude said:


> the butterfly kick you see in the form is probably a modified version. We change the forms all the time in public demo's/tournaments so people can't tape it and learn from it.


 
Greeting and salutations.  I agree with changing movements in the forms, for there are a lot of people out there that will claim to know something and it is all from videos.  I had a student practice with me for two months and took him to the Wah Lum Temple, for Grandmaster Pui Chen is my uncle in the arts and the guy made claims in the papers he had learned Fu Jow and Wah Lum and now he could teach it.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 26, 2006)

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greeting and salutations. I agree with changing movements in the forms, for there are a lot of people out there that will claim to know something and it is all from videos. I had a student practice with me for two months and took him to the Wah Lum Temple, for Grandmaster Pui Chen is my uncle in the arts and the guy made claims in the papers he had learned Fu Jow and Wah Lum and now he could teach it.


 
I've met Grandmaster Pui, Chen in Baltimore. Although I'm sure he doesn't remember me, I found him to be a tremendous individual. 

I have a question for you in regards to changing the forms for public consumption. When you make the changes, do you make sure that they make sense in the overall form, or is it more important to make sure that the real form is not copied? Case in point is Plum Flower Fist, the first form I ever competed with. It was the same form the competitors from Wah Lum Academy were doing, except there were no butterfly kicks and where they were put in the form wrinkled my eyebrows. It's been several years, I wish I could give you specifics.


----------



## BlackTiger1 (Dec 26, 2006)

jdinca said:


> I've met Grandmaster Pui, Chen in Baltimore. Although I'm sure he doesn't remember me, I found him to be a tremendous individual.
> 
> I have a question for you in regards to changing the forms for public consumption. When you make the changes, do you make sure that they make sense in the overall form, or is it more important to make sure that the real form is not copied? Case in point is Plum Flower Fist, the first form I ever competed with. It was the same form the competitors from Wah Lum Academy were doing, except there were no butterfly kicks and where they were put in the form wrinkled my eyebrows. It's been several years, I wish I could give you specifics.


 
   Greetings and salutations dinca688099.  I am sorry if I have missed lead you.  I am not one of Grand Master Chen Students.  I am from the Fu Jow Pai System. All I was stating was the yes people do make changes with the forms in their system.  In the old days in China the forms where always done with the beginning last and the middle first and the last middle.  So that anyone watching them could not learn the moves right.

   I hope that was some help in the way some kwoon do their forms.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 26, 2006)

BlackTiger1 said:


> Greetings and salutations dinca688099. I am sorry if I have missed lead you. I am not one of Grand Master Chen Students. I am from the Fu Jow Pai System. All I was stating was the yes people do make changes with the forms in their system. In the old days in China the forms where always done with the beginning last and the middle first and the last middle. So that anyone watching them could not learn the moves right.
> 
> I hope that was some help in the way some kwoon do their forms.


 
Yes, it does help, thank you. At least the ones doing the form knew what was inside of it, unlike so many today who are taught forms but not the meaning of the movement within it.


----------



## BlackTiger1 (Dec 27, 2006)

jdinca said:


> Yes, it does help, thank you. At least the ones doing the form knew what was inside of it, unlike so many today who are taught forms but not the meaning of the movement within it.


 

Greetings and salutations jdinca;688145.  I am very gald, I was able to help.  Your very welcome


----------

